
Apple Could Look to Acquire Disney Amid Stock Drop - spking
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/apple-could-acquire-disney-stock-drop-analyst-says-1284475
======
naravara
This is just the word of one analyst without any inside knowledge of neither
Apple nor Disney. They're just mentioning them because those two brands draw
eyeballs.

If this was actually Apple's content strategy, you would imagine they would
have bought Netflix or HBO ages ago when they first decided they wanted to get
into streaming.

~~~
birdyrooster
Buying Disney would be a huge mistake for Apple by creating a massive
distraction from the platform services that must be top notch. Adding Disney's
executives and staff to the roster would dumb down Apple to a degree which is
unacceptable.

~~~
Traster
Sorry but the idea that Disney's execs would dumb down Apple is just
ridiculous. I'd thoroughly recommend you look up what analysts think of
Disney's performance as a company. They kick butt. Just because they run theme
parks and make movies instead of producing little blocks of aluminium and
glass doesn't make them stupid.

~~~
roughfalls
They may not be dumb, but culturally, the companies are miles apart. Disney is
incredibly bureaucratic and is does a very poor job of developing and deploy
technology. Most of the impressive displays of tech you associate with Disney
were licensed or acquired, with a Disney label slapped on them. There is a
permanent cold war between VP-level execs who seek to undercut each other.

Source: former mid-level technology manager in IT at Disney Parks and Resorts
who had a weekly audience with VPs and SVPs.

~~~
spking
I've heard similar stories from other Disney IT employees. It does seem like
the tech coming out of the Research divisions continues to be extremely
impressive though. Curious to get your thoughts on that.

[https://www.disneyresearch.com/](https://www.disneyresearch.com/)

------
sitdownyoungman
Apple wants nothing to do with the theme parks, which is a huge part of
Disney..

~~~
lowdose
Maybe rights to all Star Wars content for future streaming services? Everybody
watched the Mandalorian and that was just 1 part out of more than 180 books.

------
jiveturkey
absurd on its face

~~~
andrekandre
the idea of buying disney reminds me of when matsushita (panasonic) bought mca
(universal) and then promptly sold it off a few years later because the
relationship was so fraught with conflicts [0]

[0] [https://www.nytimes.com/1995/04/01/business/company-news-
mat...](https://www.nytimes.com/1995/04/01/business/company-news-matsushita-
is-said-to-be-eager-to-sell-off-its-mca-division.html)

